# Milwaukee battery recall



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

after the last of my 18v milwaukee batteries died, I switched over to the L-ion, which still work on all of the previous 18v tools, (for no particular reason all those batteries sat in my shop, never discarded them) I just happened to stumble on this today and now I have 12 new batteries:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

so does my brother!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

i don't think i have any of my dead ones since my lumber yard takes them for free and recycles them. i may have one in the shed, i'll have to go look at it later to see if it's in the recall. i never had one explode but i know i had al ot of them that were't that old just stop working all together and won't charge.
that's why i'm slowly switching to makita for my cordless drills. i didnt' know you could buy lithium ion and use them on the normal 18v tools.

notice where they were made, MEXICO. no wonder why they are exploding. you just can't trust other countries to do real quality work, but that's that this country is all about now, cheap crap that lasts a year and you throw it out.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

POOLMANinCT said:


> so does my brother!!!!!!!!!


??? whats that suppose to mean


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks for the tip Chris!!! :thumbsup: I checked mine, I now have 6 new ones coming. :clap::clap:


----------



## CNC (Mar 29, 2006)

very cool, im on the market for new lithium ion tools, and want a new 18v set, have the standard 18v, but the new v18 works on the old tools? Not te v28 right? just the litium ion 18v? i was considering makita, but if i could stay red i want too, i need a nice impact driver, and the old 18v has nothing good.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

I swapped 10 of them about a month ago.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

totally off topic, but battery related, has anyone else noticed the superior performance and longevity of paslode batteries, I never replaced one and my oldest one is like 6 years old, just a thought


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

CNC said:


> very cool, im on the market for new lithium ion tools, and want a new 18v set, have the standard 18v, but the new v18 works on the old tools? Not te v28 right? just the litium ion 18v? i was considering makita, but if i could stay red i want too, i need a nice impact driver, and the old 18v has nothing good.


 
The new makita lithium 18v impact is fantastic, had it a few months now, can't beat the size/ weight to the driving force. And I see the depot has a kit with a drill included for like $250 or something cheap like that.


----------



## Ahren (Nov 20, 2007)

Another kind of off topic question:

Who here already has Li Ion batteries and had problems w/heat? I've melted the brush holders twice already in my Makita, and one time I was using a hole saw in my Milwaukee, the motor started smoking pretty bad.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

I've had problems with the Dewalt batteries going bad too soon, but none with Lithium.


----------



## 98mustangguy (Sep 6, 2007)

Kinda off topic also but did you know that there are only like 5 companies in the whole world that make batteries. They may spec them out or put them in different case or ship them out blank for a supplier to rebrand as there own energizer or duracell or whatever but essentialy they all come out of one of 5 or so shops and just have different labels on them so alot of this may also all be in your head. or just the gearing that a company uses ect that causes them to die out faster not the battery itself.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

what is in all of our heads, Milwaukee & dewalt issue recall, or bad battery performance??? If ever there was a product that is sold that has a probability of poor performance due to a multitude of reasons, batteries rank high on that list, along with milk, eggs, meat, and other temperature dependant items with limited shelf life. As far as lithium ion batts, I don't know about other brands, but milwaukee has a chip built it, which when hooked up to thier diagnostic gizmo, will tell you black or white if you have a defective battery and how many times it has cycled. Pretty handy feature when dealing with a defective battery under warrenty. I think its 5 years 2000 charges, that pretty much equates to lifetime warrenty, you couldn't exceed 2000 charges if you tried. When they threw 2 lion batts that I had for a year that were sucking they each had less than 150 charges each that's 2 batteries figure 4 6 8 12 15+ batteries, you do the math


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I keep forgetting to call Milwaukee, I have two batteries that fall under this, and need new batteries anyways.


----------



## dpm773 (May 30, 2009)

JUST WAS WONDERING IF ANYONE HAS HAD ANY PROBLEMS WITH THE MILWAUKEE LITHIUM-ION V-18 BATTERIES. I HAD DONE A GOOGLE SERCH AND THESE BATTERIES DON'T SEEM TO BE RECALLED. I HAVE PURCHASED EXACTLY A YEAR AGO THE 1/2" HAMMER DRILL WITH 2 BATTERIES AND THEY DON'T HOLD A CHARGE ANY MORE.:sad:


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

jiffy said:


> I've had problems with the Dewalt batteries going bad too soon, but none with Lithium.


I've seen a lot of this but a couple things I've done seem to have worked for me. Never leave them in the sun, completely discharge before charging and once in a while leave in charger 24hrs. I have hammered my Dewalt 18 volt for a good six years, still on second set of batteries.


----------



## trimman2 (Apr 6, 2009)

bone saw is right on,the lith ion Milwaukee come with a 5 year 2000 charge warrantee,the did indeed put a chip in and tell how many charges are on it,i was sold the minute i heard that,how could you lose?

the link for the recall wont load,i have 4 of the older style id like to swap out,thanks


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Dis iz an olwd post meng! Reeleeeee olwd!


----------



## trimman2 (Apr 6, 2009)

didnt even notice the date,lol


----------

